# Gateway T-6815 red light when powering on



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all, I hope someone can be of assistance to me. July of last year I purchased a Gateway T-6815 notebook PC, recently I started having an issue with charging my notebook.

As of yesterday it finally gave out of me, and I am unable to charge it or boot it for business use. I assume this could be a quick-fix by buying a new battery and AC adapter, but I'm fearful the situation could be worse.

Here is my reasoning behind it ...

The gateway notebook has 3 indications for the battery icon in the front of the computer. Blue is fully charged, purple is charging, orange running low, and according to gateway's website "red" means the battery is malfunctioning or an error is occuring.

The reason I believe it could be an internal problem is because I did a reset by taking out my battery, unplugging the ac chord from the cpu, and holding the power button for 30 secs (as gateway's website says). I then try to connect two ways

1. With the battery not connected

and 

2. With the battery connected and AC adapter connected

Both times when I attempt to power back on the indicator light shows "red".

Something else I've noticied is after a "reset" when I click the "power" button the indicator light goes "blue" (as if the battery is fully charged) but when I click the power button again it goes back to "Red."

I've also seen after disconnecting the battery, the indicator light stays "red" even without the battery being connected, and this is why more than all I believe I could have a greater issue on my hand.

So my concern is it could be something internal. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would greatly appreciate it.

I also appreciate you taking the time out of you're day to assist me. 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,
As per your description, I am thinking you have a dead/dying battery. Get a working one for testing purposes and see if the 'working' one would work well in your laptop. As for the adapter, measure the output if it is giving out the correct voltage. Correct voltage can be found on the adapter's label.

My way of testing this to be very sure is to test individually (battery and AC adapter) in a similar laptop. If each one works fine there then it could be something in your laptop other than these two. So may if you have a friend or a colleague with a similar unit, try it there first.


----------



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for such a quick and professional reply.

My original plan was to head to Batteries Plus (in Arizona) and test a new battery. Unfortunately they do not have any in stock and can only be special ordered. If I ordered it and used it, they have no return policy if it does not fix my issue. So I'd be at a loss financially. 

My other option was to head to Best Buy (where I got my gateway last year) and see if I can somehow convince them to let me test another battery.

I do not have anyone I know who uses this version of gateway; however I do have friends and family that have similiar laptops but they are of the HP, Compaq, Dell family. Would your testing solution work for me?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking at the thread again, I believe you have tried powering ON successfully with AC adapter alone (battery removed). With that the battery indicator did not light up (obviously because there is NO battery). You also tried with battery attached but it shows red saying (as per the gateway website suggestions) but laptop boots up successfully.

Given the info above, all indications point to a BAD battery. I would personally go with the new battery option. BUT, I will buy the Gateway battery and not any generic replacement. Usually these batteries come with warranty (genuine/original batteries) and probably with a good return policy if bought from stores like BestBuy. Having a laptop myself, it is very convenient for me having 2 batteries (one extra). I mean it is not a waste of $$$ as you can always use it as spare or return it to the store.


----------



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

Just to clarify, when I attempt to boot the indicator light goes "red" - and it does not boot up my laptop. As of today, I've been unsuccessful with booting it on both attempts -

1. With the battery connected (no boot up)
2. With the battery not connected (no boot up)

I've also had the "red" light stay ON even when the battery is not connected to my laptop (which I find strange and makes me believe it could be something internal)

I will certainly use you're suggestions, and greatly appreciate it; but just to clarify once again ... I've been unsuccessful with booting it up.

I hope I make sense.

None the less ... you're time is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh ok... so you mean there is no signs of life (i.e. fan spins, HDD activity and CD drive activity noticed, LEDs blink/light up) when you power ON (except for the battery indicator)? If so, remove all the other devices (wireless card, modem card, hard drive, cd drive and battery). Reseat the RAM. Reboot/power ON. Observe if you hear fan start to spin.


----------



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

Correct, no signs of life.

Furthermore, I disconnected as you requested, and also took out the items (including ram) and let items sit for a few mins, and re-put everything together.

When I attempted to power on, I got the same response - red light ... no signs of life at all.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

The Chairman said:


> Correct, no signs of life.
> 
> Furthermore, I disconnected as you requested, and also took out the items (including ram) and let items sit for a few mins, and re-put everything together. -- try it again but this time RAM is attached.
> 
> When I attempted to power on, I got the same response - red light ... no signs of life at all.


----------



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

Good morning. Still no luck with the request above.

Yesterday after leaving work I went to best buy and the geek squad tested my AC adapter and said it worked fine and do not see any issues. They also attempted to use one of their universal adapters, but it had no luck with my computer and gave me the red light.

Ideally I still want to test another battery, but it's going to be hard to come by and get one without having to 'pay' for one.

That is where I'm at today. At least I know it's two things:

1. The battery itself
2. Something internal which may require repair. 

If # 2 is the case, I may just buy a new laptop and extract the data. It's simply going to be difficult to complete # 1 because I can not find a place or someone with a model to try.

Thanks for your help thus far.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm... laptops boot up without batteries as long as AC adapter is plugged in and is working as designed. In your case, your AC adapter is working well (tested by Geek Squad) and you have tested both cases with/without battery attached using the same AC adapter.

Given the above, I believe this is not a case of bad battery anymore because the issue of not booting up is there whether with battery or not. I am now almost positive this is a motherboard issue. I want to say that you check your DC jack connector first but I guess this should be OK as power still flows into the laptop as some LEDs light up (battery indicator).

At this point, may be a repair shop would be a good option. They can check your motherboard (including the DC jack) and give you an estimate on the cost of repair.


----------



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

Once I started seeing the "red" indication light without the battery plugged in, my fear was it was internal, or a potential motherboard issue.

I, for one believe I take proper care of my laptop equipment however this is my 2nd laptop to have a motherboard issue. 

In all, thanks for you're assistance ... I'll be getting an estimate today; however I do feel I may just buy a new one considering cost and time involved with repair.


TriggerFinger, you have been tremendous help, and I thank you for it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

It's my pleasure to help my friend (that is why I joined TSF :grin.

Usually the cost of motherboard repair ranges from $50 to $200. The last time I inquired it was $150 plus shipping. Given the cost, getting a new laptop surely sounds like a good and wise decision.


----------



## The Chairman (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm about to leave work, and I have one more question for you, buddy. 

Given the details, and outcome you're suggesting ... what are the odds the motherboard is unrepairable?

I ask because I'd hate to pay for "attempted" repair, and then have the "computer guy" say, "You know, I can't repair this, if you want it replaced; here is the cost".

And I'm sure the cost of a new one is like buying a new computer. Just trying to weight my options.

I purchased this gateway July of last year, so I'm reluctant to buy a new one, all though I'm leaning that route.

Hope to hear from you ... thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Either way, I would choose getting a new one (yes, even if it is repairable).

To answer your question.. I guess it depends on the shop and extent of damage. Some shops offer (I saw some of these shops in eBay) free estimates given the symptoms.


----------



## alteredideas (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys i had the same red light flashing with no boot problem. i have a gateway p-6831fx and ive been recently been hacking the **** out of it. It turned out after reading this i tried the -no battary -no AC _power button 30sec trick and it worked wonders.

I believe i shorted out the power button which caused the problem, its all good now but if any of you need help taking my model apart im right here. 

Also if you guys have heard of any sweet notebook hacks, please e-mail or here


----------

